# Creative MP3 players ship with VIRUS.



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2005/09/01/creative_mp3_player_virus_flap/



> Creative Labs has instituted a partial product recall after discovering that it accidentally shipped approximately 3,700 MP3 players contaminated with a Windows virus. Filesystems of affected 5GB Zen Neeons players contain a file infected with the Wullik-B (AKA Rays-A) email worm. The worm won't infect PCs unless the user browses the player files and clicks on the infected file, security firm F-Secure reports.


 click the above link for more..


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The Register = <3.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

I have always thought creative softwares were questionable ( i ve had trouble with the desktop manager before - i dont care who says what about that being legit- ). I don't even blink my eye to remove them when doing a malware cleaning


----------

